# Sirius Satellite Radio Mod



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Parts required:
1. Sirius Satellite Radio reciever
2. Docking Station
3. Sirius Satellite exterior antenna (comes with docking station)
4. Hide-A-Cord available at Lowes, Home Depot, and hardware stores
5. Hide-A-Cord accesory kit
6. Dicor Caulk
7. Pana-Vise Model: 717-09 Slimline 2000 Pedestal, 9"
8. 2x 6x32 1/2" machine screws
9. 2x (or 4) 6/32 nuts
10 2x #6 lock washers

It is not necessary to drill holes in your camper to install this mod. Passing the connector end of the antenna through a gasket gap at a slide will allow you to run the antenna inside to the docking station.

Consideration should be made to ensure that water does not enter the camper via the antenna cord. Creating a "drip loop" will prevent water intrusion. Also you should ensure that the cable passes through a gap or where two sections of gasket material meet. Interrupting a run of gasket material is not advised as this will create a gap where water can get in.

Select a spot on the roof in which no other equipment will come in contact with the antenna, or that the mounting of the antenna could disturb. Such as the TV antenna, vents etc.

The Pana-Vise mount allows the antenna to be moved and positioned as necessary for optimal reception. It allows also horizontal stowing of the antenna where clearance maybe needed or for storage.

Loosen and remove the bottom mount of the Pana-Vise.

Select the location for installation of the mount and thoroughly clean the area of the roof (if this is the desired location for the antenna) where the mount will be applied to.

Thoroughly coat the entire underside of the mount with about an 1/8&#148; of DICOR caulk and place the mount in its location.

Lightly coat 4x 1 ½&#148; galvanized sheet rock screws with DICOR caulk and secure the mount to the roof. Do not smooth out or disturb the caulk. Beading around the edges and screws ensure no intrusion of water.

Cover the screw heads and any exposed mount edge to roof seams.

Attach the antenna to the top mount of the Pana-Vise using the 6/32 machine screws and hardware. This is made easier by assembling the screws and nuts, or washers and nuts, on the top mount first. Position the two screws loosely, heads up in opposing corners.

Position the antenna onto the screws through the slots in the antenna base. The lock washers or two nuts for each screw should be used to prevent vibration from loosening the assembly.

Tighten the hardware, snug tight.

Place the Antenna / Mast assembly onto the newly attached roof mount.

Position the Pana-Vise mast and tighten the Pana-Vise thumbscrews.

Installing the Hide-A-Cable tubing and accessory kit:

Choose the direction that the Hide-A-Cable will run and measure the length of the run, adding 10% to ensure enough material will be available.

The Hide-A-Cable accessory kit comes with 1 left/right 90 degree piece, an inside corner piece, an outside corner piece, and two couplers. The Kit in my opinion should have at least 2 90 degree pieces. Any more than one left or right turn and you will need another kit.

Thoroughly clean the area for application. Ensure there is no oil, grease, caulk residue present to ensure good adhesion.

The Hide-A-Cord, when cut at the corners, can be done so at a 45 degree angle or cut so that the inside corner just makes contact with the next piece. Overlapping the run could cause the 90 degree cap not to go on properly.

The split in the tube should be down on horizontal runs and facing to the rear on vertical runs. This will prevent water from running in the tube or being forced in the vertical pieces of tubing while towing.

Cut the Hide-A-Cord pieces to length, peel the adhesive backing strip and apply the Hide-a-Cord tube. Apply firm pressure over the entire length. Apply the additional pieces in the same method.

The corner and coupling pieces snap in place and have no adhesive on them. Using a small amount of a good quality, mold and mildew resistant white indoor/outdoor caulk or DICOR caulk will secure them in place.

Slip the connector end of the antenna cable through the gasket gap at the top of the slide under the top gasket flap and over the vertical gasket.

Route the cable inside the camper to the desired location of the receiver. The Docking station normally comes with a modest length of audio out 8mm male to RCA male jacks. If you choose to plug the Audio out into an AUX input on the front of your RV stereo, you will need a Female RCA to 8mm male audio adaptor.

If you can access the rear of the camper radio, there should be AUX audio in jack that should accept the RCA jacks supplied with the docking station.

Plug in the antenna cord, AC adaptor and audio out jacks from the docking station. Turn on the Satellite receiver and check for signal strength. Adjust antenna direction to optimize signal. I have left my antenna flat, facing straight up and I have a very good signal.

Pour 8-10oz of your favorite beverage over ice or frosted glass, sit back and enjoy&#8230;

Shown in the picture below is the installed Pana-Vise mount with antenna attached and Hide-A-Cord run to the rear upper side of the entry side slide of the 325FRE.










Below is the installed Sirius Delphi Satellite receiver.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for sharing - Siriusly!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing - Siriusly!!


 AHHHHH!! Very Punny!!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

AH ! Thanks for sharing Gregg ! I am very interested in doing this, so I am going to borrow this idea with pride.


----------

